# New duck to hunting



## natorious22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm 18 years old and have never duck hunted before. I decided this year that I would give it a try after hearing about how everyone loves. I don't have a dog or a boat but I want to get out and kill some birds. Do you guys have any tips on the best way for me to go about duck hunting. I do have some waders I bought. Also I am living up in logan and wondering whats the best places to go around here.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Last year i was in the same boat as you, so to speak. I was 17, never duck hunted, heard it was fun and decided to give it a try. And i have to say, i am absolutely ADDICTED. It's one of the funnest things around. I did learn quite a few things my freshman year and i'm quite excited to see how much better i do in my sophomore campaign. 

You've got waders, so that's great, that is probably the quintessential item for waterfowl hunting. The next big thing i would say is to get some decoys. You don't have to start out with anything too fancy, just get a dozen mallards. Last year i spent 90% of the season sitting on the dikes with everyone else just waiting for something to fly over. If you want to kill a lot of ducks, that is not the thing to do. The times i had the most fun, and killed the most ducks, was the 10% of the time when I got off the dikes and hunted over the deeks. At first, don't try anything too fancy with your decoys. Last year, i would just throw them out randomly, and they worked great. This year however, i'm going to get into actual spreads. A good " J " shape spread will work, with the long end of the J coming toward shore.

Next thing, get a duck call and learn to call. I'm still not that great at it, but i'm learning. You don't absolutely need a duck call to be successful duck hunting. Just go out in the marsh, throw out some decoys, and hide in the phrag. As long as you have camo on and don't move while the birds are flying/decoying, you will still get plenty of birds to come into your spread. Duck calling does help, but if you're not great at it, it might hinder you.

Since you live in Logan, probably the best places to go would either be Harold Crane, just south / west of Willard bay, or Bear river bird refuge, just outside Brigham. I've hunted Harold Crane before and had good success on the rainbow unit. Never hunted BRBR, but i've heard that you need to be careful where you hunt. The whole WMA is not open to hunting, so watch where you're at.

That's probably all i've got, if you ever want to go out and kill some ducks, just PM me.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

natorious22 said:


> Also I am living up in logan and wondering whats the best places to go around here.


Cutler Marsh _*WEST*_ of Logan about 6 miles on State Hywy 30.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

dubob said:


> natorious22 said:
> 
> 
> > Also I am living up in logan and wondering whats the best places to go around here.
> ...


Better make a correction Bob. That is WEST of Logan.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BigMac said:


> Better make a correction Bob. That is WEST of Logan.


**** it; I HATE it when that happens. 

Good catch and thanks.


----------



## natorious22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. One more question. How do I know I'm in a legal area to hunt. I was looking at the map the DWR had and it looks kinda complicated of where you can and can't hunt.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

In Cache valley it's pretty easy as most of Cutler marsh is owned by Pacificorp, and is open to hunting. The parts that aren't are pretty clearly marked. If you hunt on a WMA the boundaries are well marked too, it's usually pretty obvious.


----------

